# Mb Verbrauch von OnlineGames



## Ador (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
Da ich student bin habe ich  nicht besonders viel Geld.
Ich möchte mir aber dennoch DSL anschaffen. 
Meine Frage: Wieviel MB verbraucht ein OnlineGame wie Counterstrike pro Stunden etwa? also lohnt es sich eher pro MB zu Zahlen oder eher pro Min?

Gruß
Ad0r


----------



## McVader83 (14. Juni 2005)

Also wenn Du nicht grad nur surfst und emails abrufst, sind Volumentarife der letzte Dreck. Ich weiß nicht genau, wieviel CS nun verbrät an traffic, aber es sollte auf jeden fall ausreichen, nicht die Gefahr einzugehen, drüber zu kommen. Ausserdem sind Flatrates mittlerweile soooo billig, das Volumentarife eh quatsch sind. (Arcor oder 1&1 10 € die Flatrate)


----------



## Fuhrmi (9. Juli 2005)

Also Cs verbraucht ungefähr 10-15 MB pro stunde.
Andere weis ich nich, ich spiel wenn dann eh nur Cs oder CoD


----------



## Dr Dau (9. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Wie McVader83 schon gesagt hat, ein Volumetarif (oder auch Timetarif) lohnt sich bei den Preisen nicht mehr.
Zitat von meinem ISP ab August:


> Aus DSL 1000 für 14,50 Euro wird nun DSLaktiv 2000 inklusive Flatrate.
> Im gleichen Zug wird DSL 2000 auf DSLaktiv 4000 erhöht mit der monatlichen Grundgebühr von 19,50 Euro
> und statt DSL 4000 gibt es ab sofort für 29,50 Euro DSLaktiv 6000.
> Alles inklusive Flatrate, ohne zusätzliche Kosten, ohne Volumen- oder Zeitbegrenzungen oder andere Sperren.


Die angegebnen Preise sind die bisherigen reinen Anschlussgebühren zzgl. Time-, Volumentarif oder Flat.
Ab August sind die angegebenen Preise inkl. Flat.
Im moment habe ich noch DSL 1000 für 35€ (Anschluss und Flat), drei mal darfst Du nun raten was ich ab August haben werde. 
Nurnoch fliegen ist schöner.  

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Radhad (22. Juli 2005)

T-Online zieht auch nach mit der Flat, aber allgemeines Problem  st der DSL Anschluss an sich und net die Flat


----------



## Dr Dau (22. Juli 2005)

Zum glück habe ich schon DSL..... natürlich nicht von T-elebim.
Bleibt nur noch eins übrig..... zurücklehen und genüsslich auf mein DSL 6000 am 1.8. zu warten.


----------



## FaNo86 (9. September 2005)

Ich würde dir auch raten DSL Flatrate zu nehmen
1&1 gibt es schon für 10 Euro im Monat dann hast du auch
nicht den Streß die ganze Zeit auf zu passen das du nicht über
das Limit kommst


----------

